# Unusual tourism possibility



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Fanzara, Valencia 350 residents becomes street art gallery
Fanzara: Street art revives divided Spanish village - BBC News


Any more unusual experiences, places you can recommend?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here's another interesting art possibility in Galicia
https://verne.elpais.com/verne/2017/12/17/articulo/1513497722_861204.html
Murallas de abuelas!


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Watch out as I hear Banksy's booking his holiday in Spain this summer !!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Here's another interesting art possibility in Galicia
> https://verne.elpais.com/verne/2017/12/17/articulo/1513497722_861204.html
> Murallas de abuelas!


and even the clouds [almost] fit.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

An interesting art street in Funchal, Madeira. Been there for years and now about 200 buildings painted.

Maybe good for tourism but certainly wouldn't want to live with all that around.


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

This one on Carrer Diagonal, Torreblanca (Valencia) - not my photo


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Isobella said:


> An interesting art street in Funchal, Madeira. Been there for years and now about 200 buildings painted.
> 
> Maybe good for tourism but *certainly wouldn't want to live with all that around*.


Can I ask you why?


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Overandout said:


> Can I ask you why?


Not really my kind of Art. More like cartoons and colours are gaudy. Would hate to look through my window and see some of them everyday. I like views, trees, flowers.

As I said interesting but many in Funchal aren't particularly good. More like upmarket graffiti. I'll stick with the National gallery.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Isobella said:


> I like views, trees, flowers.
> 
> I'll stick with the National gallery.


I'm sure many people would prefer views, trees and flowers to seeing grey or beige buildings, I know I would too! But city life is what it is (a necessity for most).

I would much rather see the Funchal style of street art (or virtually any other style TBH) on my way to work / the shops / the gym, than plain grey boredom.

I don't think you can compare street art to the National Gallery art, people make a choice and an investment of time (or even a payment) to see gallery art specifically, whereas street art is there all the time, free of charge, a comment on life.

Is there any street art you would be comfortable with in your neighbourhood? Or are you against it in principle?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The question is "at what point does graffiti become street art?"


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> The question is "at what point does graffiti become street art?"


That is a huge debate which we will never settle here!

But, my view is that as soon as a mark, or graphic moves way from merely a form of identification of the author to contain a secondary value, or if the mark or graphic does not have the purpose of identifying the author, then it is, or can be construed as, art. Otherwise it is a "tag", most of which are ugly, intrusive and have no aesthetic or artistic value whatsoever...

Now watch someone post an image of a wonderfully beautiful tag to shoot my argument doemn in flames!! :rofl:

Contrary to some arguments, I do not believe that the legality (or not) of a work has anything to do with its classification of art or not. These are two seperate issues.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Overandout said:


> That is a huge debate which we will never settle here!
> 
> But, my view is that as soon as a mark, or graphic moves way from merely a form of identification of the author to contain a secondary value, or if the mark or graphic does not have the purpose of identifying the author, then it is, or can be construed as, art. Otherwise it is a "tag", most of which are ugly, intrusive and have no aesthetic or artistic value whatsoever...
> 
> ...


I must admit that I do find some of the cases where an existing feature such as a crack in a wall has been decorated in such a way as to turn it into a picture are quite inspiring in that somebody had the artistic skill to change what, to some people, would be an eyesore into something decorative and pleasing to the eye


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Overandout said:


> That is a huge debate which we will never settle here!
> 
> But, my view is that as soon as a mark, or graphic moves way from merely a form of identification of the author to contain a secondary value, or if the mark or graphic does not have the purpose of identifying the author, then it is, or can be construed as, art. Otherwise it is a "tag", most of which are ugly, intrusive and have no aesthetic or artistic value whatsoever...
> 
> ...




It's not wonderfully beautiful but it's not ugly either...

https://swh-826d.kxcdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/graffiti_cuhp.jpg


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

In the area of Madrid where I live, someone has taken it upon themselves to paint the face of a tiger in a cartoon style in several locations. Usually they are quite large, up to 1.5m in diameter, but sometimes they are small and quite hidden. They are never on walls of residential buildings nor shop fronts or windows so they are quite unintrusive.

We walk right by one to gain access to our car park every morning, and it has become a custom for me and the kids to cheerfully say "morning tiger" as we walk past. And spotting a "new" previously unseen tiger is quite an event !!

Legally, they are no more than graffiti, artistically they are of questionable quality, but in terms of added value to our dreary hum-drum clockwork city existence they are like a breath of fresh air.

They are, in my view art.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Tigerlillie said:


> It's not wonderfully beautiful but it's not ugly either...
> 
> https://swh-826d.kxcdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/graffiti_cuhp.jpg


I did kind of bait the forum with this phrase!

In my view, what you posted does have the "secondary" propoerty to qualify it as art. It was not done quickly (with a single colour) as a tag with no creative input. Yes, it is a tag, but the presentation has far more to it than just the letters / words.

As you say, it is also not the most spectacular tag either. But it serves its purpose in this post.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Overandout said:


> I'm sure many people would prefer views, trees and flowers to seeing grey or beige buildings, I know I would too! But city life is what it is (a necessity for most).
> 
> I would much rather see the Funchal style of street art (or virtually any other style TBH) on my way to work / the shops / the gym, than plain grey boredom.
> 
> ...


One day I shall learn not to bite

I said from my window...as at home. See some on train going in to London. I wasn't comparing, just saying which I prefer and the NG is free. Slap my hand but my opinion is not fond of it.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> The question is "at what point does graffiti become street art?"


The word grafitti, which means scratched in Italian, comes from the Greek word for "write". So I guess words are grafitti and pictures are street art.


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

baldilocks said:


> I must admit that I do find some of the cases where an existing feature such as a crack in a wall has been decorated in such a way as to turn it into a picture are quite inspiring in that somebody had the artistic skill to change what, to some people, would be an eyesore into something decorative and pleasing to the eye


"Enhance" and "transcend" are the words I'd like to use in a coherent post about upper crust street art but the local beer is getting the upper hand.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Archeological sites
https://elpais.com/elpais/2018/02/14/album/1518603080_257927.html

I have been to a few of the sites mentioned and can recommend Segobriga, but found the tour/ talk at Atapuerca disappointing...
I'd also highly recommend Carranque (Roman)
https://elpais.com/elpais/2018/02/14/album/1518603080_257927.html

And the Hill Fort in Ocaña Asturias
https://www.turismoasturias.es/en/d...tros-y-espacios-arqueologicos/castro-de-coana


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I can recommend the Castro de Santa Tecla overlooking the Atlantic and Portugal. There is also an interesting vía Crucis nearby and a site celebrating las brujas in their proper role as the wise women who had the knowledge and skills to act as healers before the church condemned them because their knowledge had not come from god or the church, therefore it must have come from the devil. Idiots!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

More street art recommended by amespaña, in Estepona
https://megamineko.wordpress.com/2015/06/13/ruta-murales-de-estepona/


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> More street art recommended by amespaña, in Estepona
> https://megamineko.wordpress.com/2015/06/13/ruta-murales-de-estepona/


Wonderful! Love the girl watering the orange tree.


----------

